# Please help restore my Gaggia Classic



## matt1500 (Feb 14, 2016)

Been the proud owner of a Gaggia classic for 2 years. Never had any problems after using it daily. I used filtered water and performed regular maintenance and regular cleaning. However about a month ago the pour flow dramatically reduced to the point where its just dripped. After a backflush made no difference I dismantled everything. The linescale was quite built up in the boiler but a night of every component submerged in descaler brought everything up cleaner. I put everything back together.......but sadly it made no difference. Searching this forum I discovered the OPV mod so adjusted the valve to 9bar hoping that was the problem even though it never troubled me in the last two years. However now its still the same. If I put any pressure while tampering the coffee nothing comes through but goes straight through the OPV. If I slightly tamp I get a very weak flow.

How can it have gone so wrong.

Please help me get my Classic back.

Thanks in advance

Matt


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Did you completely dismantle the solenoid valve and clean it ? The ports/ passages in it are very small and easily blocked by a tiny particle of scale.


----------



## matt1500 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes I really did I was very careful to dismantle everything. After the descale I could pass water throughit so I knew it wasnt blocked.

I cant understand what wrong


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

If you were passing water through the solenoid valve to test it when assembled, you were actually testing the wrong water path. It needs to have current through the coil to open up the path to the boiler and this is the tiny hole that gets blocked. If you had it all apart, then I assume you removed the shower screen and dispersion block at the group head and cleaned underneath?

Usually the symptoms you describe are one of these two things.


----------



## matt1500 (Feb 14, 2016)

Sorry I meant that when the solanoid valve was in my hand after the descale if i held it under the tap I could see water was passing through it so I knew it wasnt blocked. Honestly I have stripped the whole machine down. Took the boiler apart and removed shower screen and block soaked in descaler over night rinsed and reasembled everything but it was exactly the same

Only thing ive not touch was the pump.


----------



## SRcoffee (Oct 7, 2015)

If you remove the portafilter and run water through the group does it come out at a normal speed?


----------



## matt1500 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes it seems to have normal flow. And if I put the portafiltet without any coffee the flow seems good. The problem is if coffee is in the portafilter the majority of the water returns through the OPV.

Btw thanks for your responses and interest in my machine.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

matt1500 said:


> Yes it seems to have normal flow. And if I put the portafiltet without any coffee the flow seems good. The problem is if coffee is in the portafilter the majority of the water returns through the OPV.
> 
> Btw thanks for your responses and interest in my machine.


Then it sounds like the issue is with the coffee being ground too finely. Grind courser and see what happens?

What coffee are you using?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And what dose ( in weight ) could be coffee is too fine it or your using too much or both


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

I might be barking at the wrong tree here but how did you determine that your OPV was set at 9 bars? Did you measure it? I have got the suspicion that it might open at lower pressure and this is why you could not see the water coming trough the puck.

Have you changed your grinding routine, now being at a finer size? If not and given your thorough descaling I am getting back to the OPV potential issue.

Is there any chance you could re-visit the OPV if what I am saying makes sense?

Good luck!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

After reading all thats been said on this thread I still have doubts that the solenoid valve was actually taken apart.

Did you completely take the solenoid valve to pieces so that you ended up with the piece of metal in the bottom of the photo?

You need to do this and get a pin and rummage around in the smallest hole and dislodge the scale. you need to have unbolted the piston thing with the spring inside to have achieved this. One side the holes wont cause you a problem, the other side does. The hole is so small I doubt running water into it would result in water coming out the other side. If i cover (IIRC the left hole) I can barely blow through it









I also agree that you may have lowered the pressure incorrectly on the OPV,, but im still concerned its the solenoid


----------



## matt1500 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi everyone. Thanks so much for your help really appreciate your comments.

Sadly I dont grind myself I have coffee ground and delivered every week so from that point of the coffee hasnt changed.

And I used the opv flow to measure the pressure at a rate of 100ml in 30 sec to set the opv.

However I had this problem before I touched the opv.

Nothing has changed apart from I used to get great pour with thick crema but now the pour is so weak it can take 60secs to pour a shot which is obviously not tasting any good.

However I will try anything twice so if you have any tip please tell me and will redo it to your advice.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## matt1500 (Feb 14, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> After reading all thats been said on this thread I still have doubts that the solenoid valve was actually taken apart.
> 
> Did you completely take the solenoid valve to pieces so that you ended up with the piece of metal in the bottom of the photo?
> 
> ...


Only just seen your post

Yes I honestly did dismantle it. However i never put a pin in it. I soaked it in descaler and cleaned it. If this was still blocked can you explain why it would result in the problems im having.

Just want to try and understand my machine more.

Also can anyone explain the OPV adjustmeant. Are you saying it needs more pressure do i need more clockwise adjustment to achieve that?

Thanks


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

At the moment you have several variables that could all be the cause:

Partially blocked solenoid

Incorrect OPV setting

Too fine grind for beans

I would still consider stripping the solenoid and checking the tiny hole with a pin. You often don't get good descale penetration into it. Common things occur commonly, and this is the most likely.

Setting g the OPV without a gauge can be a bit variable. Be it the mls/second output or the 270 degrees anticlockwise method they don't always work for everyone and a gauge it best.

The inability to adjust grind settings is a killer. This really leaves everything up to the roaster and out of your control. You could be going to all this effort only to find they accidentally ground it too fine for you.

Where are you based? If its London I can drop around and help.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You definitely need a gauge to set the O.P.V correctly, without a gauge you are wasting your time . Also double check the solenoid, the tiniest spec of scale will cause problems.


----------



## matt1500 (Feb 14, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> You definitely need a gauge to set the O.P.V correctly, without a gauge you are wasting your time . Also double check the solenoid, the tiniest spec of scale will cause problems.


OK OK OK I will take the plunge and invest in a gauge. Anyone have a good place to buy from?

Also how does the solenoid valve cause this problem?

I thought the solenoid valve only came into effect after you stop brewing to release pressure not during brewing. Can anyone help me to understand?

Matt


----------



## matt1500 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for your comments I'll try out your suggestions. I just can't afford a decent grinder at the mo so that why I order in from pactcoffee. I think they have been very good so far and there coffee always got me great results.

Matt


----------



## matt1500 (Feb 14, 2016)

Well I'm shocked. Took solenoid valve out. Left in descaler all day then attacked it with a pin.

Reassembled and all of a sudden flow is much improved. Thanks sooooo much really appreciate it. And now I know how to clean it properly.

Think I need to get a pressure gauge in order to get besdt flow.

Thanks guys you were amazing. Great community

Matt


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Sweet! Glad to hear it's sorted!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

matt1500 said:


> so that why I order in *from pactcoffee*. I think they have been very good so far and there coffee always got me great results.





matt1500 said:


> Well I'm shocked. Took solenoid valve out. Left in descaler all day then attacked it with a pin.
> 
> Reassembled and all of a sudden flow is much improved. Thanks sooooo much really appreciate it. And now I know how to clean it properly.


Im glad it was the solenoid and you sorted it now.

Personally I dont bother to soak it in descaler, I just remove it and use the pin treatment as i dont think its actually scale deposits built up in it, rather small pieces that have come away from elsewhere in the machine and congregated there seeing as its the bottleneck..

I can have it off and back on in 15 minutes now









I read you have been using pact pre ground.

I have read other people have had flow issues using this pre ground pact coffee, usually seeing poor flow rates leading to choking.

Perhaps change to another supplier,, i recomend Rave coffee ( but have never had their pre ground)

Heres some threads showing the pact coffee flow issues, you are now added to the list

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24662-Intermittent-flow-pressure-issues&highlight=pact+ground

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24123-Using-gaggia-Classic&highlight=pact

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?26081-Hi!-and-Help!-%29&highlight=pact+coffee


----------



## ausin96 (Mar 9, 2016)

I know you've sorted your problem now but I found this video hugely helpful in understanding the machine and helping me restore a 2nd hand 2007 Classic.


----------

